
The search for the killer app of unikernels - andrewstuart
http://unikernel.org/blog/2017/the-search-for-the-killer-app-of-unikernels
======
andrewstuart
Unikernels are not being held back by lack of a killer app. Unikernels are
being held back by lack of required support from big cloud providers.

Unikernels are a natural fit for building FAAS function as a service
applications.

Much of the imperative for Unikernels has been reduced because of the rise of
serverless functionality on the major cloud providers.

Unikernels are a great technology, but they have a future only if the major
cloud providers implement millisecond boot and teardown times for instances,
along with suitable pricing.

Until this happens, Unikernels will remain a niche technology and unless cloud
providers come on board with millisecond boot times, Unikernels will fade
away. Technologies that meet a real driving need get propelled forward. This
is not happening with Unikernels, despite the technology now being mature
enough for real world applications - the reason is lack of cloud support for
millisecond boot & teardown with suitable pricing.

